

Ask HN: Anyone hiring for non-technical positions? - natemartin

I'm posting this on behalf of my wife, but I'm sure there's some other people on this site that would be interested working for a startup, but aren't necessarily programmers or designers.<p>So, anyone hiring in non-tech positions? Ad inventory management, sales, project management, content administration... any of those jobs needed to actually run a site.
======
sanj
You mean all that stuff that makes sites successful?

~~~
natemartin
Precisely!

